# Cpt 90862



## doverweg (Jun 14, 2011)

When a patient comes in for a medcheck/refill and that is all they are being seen for does anyone bill with this code other then a Psychiatric office??n (eg. Family Practice, Internal Med., etc...)


----------



## mbuskirk@rrohio.com (Jun 14, 2011)

We dont.  We are family practice.....


----------



## kevbshields (Jun 14, 2011)

The code is intended for psychiatrists managing medication--not for family practice issuing repeat prescriptions.  Note the sub-section of CPT from which this code originates, "Other Psychiatric Services or Procedures."


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 14, 2011)

We too bill it only for psych cases.


----------



## doverweg (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for all your answers


----------

